# ***Meet Zach the unusual Lab/Collie cross puppy!***



## Guest

Hi I'm new to the forum, I'd just like to introduce our new addition to the family, our 4 months old Lab/Collie cross puppy named Zach. His Mum was a purebred Lab and his Dad was 3/4s Lab 1/4 Collie... all the pups from the litter were either black with white markings, or basic block coloured yellow Labs. Then we saw this little cutie and couldn't resist his odd looks. Everyone keeps asking me if he is an Alsation cross or even a Rottie!!

I have been reading some interesting things though about Labrador Mis-marks and I'm wondering if somehow the rare gene has come out in him. Check out this link to see what I mean... Mismarks & other odd markings in Labradors part 2 - Woodhaven Labradors

All of those labs are supposedly pure-bred labs bred by reputable, well known Labrador breeders. DOES ANYONE ELSE HAVE A DOG MARKED LIKE THIS?!!!! I'd love to see pics! xxx

Anyway, here is the little mischievous monkey himself... these pics were taken at 7 weeks, he is now 4 months and bigger than ever! xx


----------



## colliemerles

aww he is so cute, and i wouldnt have guest he had collie in him,


----------



## sleeptalker

gosh, he does look like he has rottie or gsd in him doesn't he? lovely looking.


----------



## Guest

how adorable!! i would have guessed lab/rottie !!


----------



## Natik

He is really nice looking dog 
but wouldnt have guessed that he has collie in him


----------



## Guest

Hes lovely...yer afta looking on that site it does look like he is a mismatch lol.

that site was really interesting, ooohhh them black sploches on those puppys bodys and faces  gorgeous.


----------



## Guest

thanks for all the lovely compliments he is very pleased hehe tail wagging x


----------



## Freyja

There is in Shropshire or Staffordshire I think 2registered labador pups that are black and tan. Both parents are pedigree labs and the ups have been DNA tested to prove they were pure labs. I think they were on one of the big stands at crufts this year. They were also featured in the dog papers.


----------



## gillieworm

Zach is absolutely goregous  Would love to see some more recent pics of him too.

A friend of mine has a pure bred Golden Retriever and he has a black spot on one of his ears.


----------



## Vixie

hes gorgeous and has lovely markings, great link I love their mismatched looks


----------



## Guest

That is so interesting about those black&tan labs at crufts!! 

The mismarks make them more unique bless them.

Here are more up to date pics... although these were taken a few weeks ago and he is growing sooo quickly! The muddy pic was taken after a particular energetic roll in the mud with a bull terrier friend he made at the park!!

Lou


----------



## gillieworm

He really is a handsome boy 

pmsl @ the muddy pic..... a very familiar site as I have a boy that gets completely covered head to toe also


----------



## Guest

wow he is handsome aint he.

he looks really a good boy


----------



## sskmick

He's gorgeous so chunky - I just want to cuddle him. 

Sue


----------



## Suek

oh dog love him, he's gorgeous, but he looks so forlorn in the 'muddy' pic as if it's all your fault he's like that lol xx

(made me laugh on a not so good day , so thanks for sharing)


----------

